

37 Reasons to Love Haskell (playing off the Ruby article) - hamidr
http://cdsmith.wordpress.com/2007/07/29/37-reasons-to-love-haskell-playing-off-the-ruby-article/

======
miga
Many of the claims are false: > 1\. It’s object oriented. The point refers to
OOHaskell, which is a now dead syntactic dialect. So it may not be valid for
common Haskell, where inheritance with extension may still need to be worked
on... > 17\. It has an advanced Array type. Compare it to even more advanced
Array type in R, Matlab, Julia or even NumPy... > 3\. It is a dynamic
language. Most people define dynamic language not by capability to dynamically
load code, but to code in quick-and-dirty manner with duck typing. > 18\. It
is extensible. While it allows macros, it doesn't allow for easy addition of
arbitrary syntactic sugar like LISP and SCHEME do.

Others are given without reference or elaboration (like pointers to Dynamic,
and -fdefer-type-errors in 3, or TemplateHaskell in 18.)

Overall I would call it a bad journalism :-(. One would have hope that 2007
article would be corrected by 2013, but this one hasn't been...

------
mercurial
I'm not sure about how widespread Haskell is in the finance industry.

And while the language itself is small, it includes a lot of high-level,
rather abstract concepts. Besides, it would really benefit from being larger
instead of having several libraries for handling strings, errors and accessing
records in a sane way spread all over Hackage.

